
Ask HN: Why isn't the Hacker News site accessible? - bad6e
It receives 38 on google&#x27;s lighthouse audit. A #828282 Foreground with a #F6F6EF background is nearly impossible to read. Please fix it!<p>Does anyone else have issues?
======
RandomGuyDTB
You can always use a CSS re-styler or a screenreader.

I believe the intent is for the user's focus on the article rather than the
comment. Google Lighthouse reports are meant to be suggestive rather than to
be treated as gospel.

~~~
TobbenTM
Google Lighthouse do use the standards that we have to follow as a baseline
though, which makes the suggestions bear weight.

More concretely, WCAG 2.0 [1] requires a contrast for 4.5:1 for text, and
hacker news with it's #F6F6EF background and #828282 has a contrast of 3.54:1,
quite far below the WCAG treshold.

This would result in a fine for situations where you are bound by law to
follow the WCAG standard.

1: [https://www.w3.org/TR/UNDERSTANDING-WCAG20/visual-audio-
cont...](https://www.w3.org/TR/UNDERSTANDING-WCAG20/visual-audio-contrast-
contrast.html)

